# Bass-pro Tanks



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I needed worm bedding & its snowing so took advantage of fewer people at bass-pro. I took a few short videos.nothing great as they're from my phone. But hopefully someone will enjoy them. Ill add some info after my phone catches up from sending them to OS1R1S big thanks to him for posting them for everyone.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

*
World Record Alligator Gar & 200lb Snapping Turtle*




*
Pacu Tank*





*Alligator Pool*





*Trout Tank*





*Small Tank*





*Dock Tank*




*
Dock Tank II*




*
Top View of Big Pool*


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

The dock tank has a dam & dock(dock was roped off, damn nascars). I got two views of this tank.it flows thru & over a dam down a 20' stream & into the gator pool. This tank has HUGE gar, smaller gars, bass, bluegills, suns ect & at least one bowfin(I get a closeup of him). Beautiful tank with a beaver hut,downed trees, tree stumps ect. The mill tank I only got top view, the bottom(thru glass didn't save for some reason)can be added later.this tank has 20+ various trouts, & couple blue billed ducks. The pacu tank has three huge pacu, few sunfish, armored cat, & huge rtc. The gar tank has two huge gars,few other native fish, couple small gars, & a huge 100year old,200lb snapping turtle, & world record stuffed gar in front of tank. & lastly the huge pool. The video starts(bears)with the bottom pool it flows from the huge pool(2nd part of this video) both pools have 25'+ waterfalls. Bottom pool I didn't get a closeup today, but it has bass, cats, blues, & suns, & a few ducks. The big pool I only got the top view today as they had the bottom part closed for a private party.ill get someone to add these videos at later date. There's some huge fish in this tank, bass, gars, sturgeon, & I spotted a 2.5-3' snakehead in here last time I was looking in this tank.I do have 2pics of this huge pool from bottom view(of snakehead)ill have Joe add. Next time ill get different angles of tanks & bottom views(looking into)of the huge pool. & I go after dark to help on the glares from outside light.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

how the heck they have a pacu tank and not a piranha tank? lol


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah tell me bout it. I offered to stock a tank for em. Wonders of Wildlife museum next door are going to have a flooded rainforest exhibit with piranha though! The exhibit is supposed to be huge, so I'm waiting patiently.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Very cool


----------

